# Bull Moose



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Saw my first bull moose while deer hunting near Sherwood, ND yesterday. It wasn't very big but it was awesome!! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

We jumped a small ( if there is such a thing) bull north of Tower City the second weekend of the gun season. My second run in with Moose while deer hunting. Last time all I had was a bow at 25 yards!!!   
That'll make you sweat!!!!


----------

